# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Anyone can help me how to install Linux

## ravi_gujja01

How to Install Linux and how to create partition.
I had six CD of redhat linux on which it is written version 3 but there is no setup in that cd. Anyone can help me how to install Linux.

----------


## kalayama

Well usually the Installations come in ISO packages these days. SO, you will not find an "Install.exe" right away.

When you did recieve 6 CDs, all you had to do was put your computer on "Boot From CD" mode (Through BIOS options). And put the CD #1  :Big Grin:  

these days Set up is advanced enough to let you partition your hard disk graphically. So, it should be fairly simple. 

If you still face issues with it, just reply back , I am always here  :Big Grin:  

(Or someone else will be!)

Cheers!
Kalayama

----------

